

The FBI faked an entire field of forensic science - ahmadss
http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/jurisprudence/2015/04/fbi_s_flawed_forensics_expert_testimony_hair_analysis_bite_marks_fingerprints.html

======
wyclif
I'm puzzled as to why this story didn't get more upvotes.

